# New Monarch Postcard !



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just got this in todays mail....
...a Cool Postcard...
Could it be an Omen of Good things to come???
















Mcdee :thumbsup:


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Sweet hopefully mine will be in the mail too i'm a club member as well !!! 



Robert


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

wow. someone should wonder aloud if Phil Kim at Famous Monsters is approving of this.

But I wouldn't be that someone. I'll assume he is aware.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Never mind the postcards, Monarch, produce a dang model kit!!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I honestly believe Sinbad will be in stores before Christmas. Why? I dont know. But I think it will. Cool postcard by the way.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Oooohhh! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Cooollll!!! Can't wait for mine, thanks for posting :thumbsup:

Simon


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

ShadOAB said:


> wow. someone should wonder aloud if Phil Kim at Famous Monsters is approving of this.
> 
> But I wouldn't be that someone. I'll assume he is aware.


Seems pretty unlikely Phil would approve of FM being called "A Monarch Magazine," even in jest.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

ochronosis said:


> Cooollll!!! Can't wait for mine, thanks for posting :thumbsup:
> 
> Simon


Yeah I love this kind of swag too :thumbsup:...I 'll display it with the kit :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

So Phil Kim took the magazine over from Ferry? I thought it was defunct. I'm out of the loop....livin in a cave..


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, I had no idea either.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

Scheisseler said:


> Seems pretty unlikely Phil would approve of FM being called "A Monarch Magazine," even in jest.


I only assume Phil gave his blessing because...on the FM website it says:

FAMOUS MONSTERS OF FILMLAND (words and distinctive lettering design) is a registered trademark of Infringement Media, LLC. Reproduction or use of the FM name or logo in any manner, including but not limited to internet "tribute" sites without express prior written permission from the trademark owner strictly prohibited. All contents of website ©2008 Infringement Media, LLC.

...that would convince me to get proper permission. Although...maybe Monarch owns FM, now, because it says 'copyright (c) Monarch Models Corp.' on the back of the post card.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Thats a good looking postcard, I am guessing that is the boxart. If it is, it will certainly get some attention for the model on the shelves.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Gotta mail mine in...i want that


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Anyone else get their Monarch postcard yet?
Mcdee


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Not yet, but I have faith. I'd guess a few extra days to a week longer before they show up in the US.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I have one, but it's different! It shows the new box art and it's yellow! I hope Scott has this kit ready soon!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Got mine!! If Phil has a problem with Scott using the Famous Monsters trade mark that`s between them & not for anyone else to worry about.How many kits out there are unlicensed? Understand my point? These are"FREE".


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

no, I don't get your point. 

My point was meant as a 'heads-up, friendly warning'. Read the copyright notice...it's very clear. As I said before--if it was cleared, with FM, then there's no issue. But usually there's a "FM...used by permission, etc." note, somewhere on the item. (I don't see it.)

Do I care?--not really...other than when there's no money to produce kits because it's waisted on unnecessary legal affairs that could have been avoided...then I might worry...a bit.

There's already a kit lost/not done, from another model company, because there was no budget left after dealing with lawyers because of a minor copyright dispute.

But really...go for it! BTW--you are using 'A FILMDUDE's' avitar. I guess your lack of respect for using other's 'name brand/trademark & graphic property', for your own use, all makes sence.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

So has anyone here in the States received the Monarch postcard yet?


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Not me!


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm in the UK, so will probably be the last to get one  If anyone else in the UK recieves their postcard can you let me know, so I know to look out fore it. Knowing my luck it will arrive soggy, dog-eared and ripped, just like my normal mail! :lol:

Simon


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Nothing yet..


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Nope.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Scott told me the USA guys in the states have not shipped yet. I thinks he is waiting to send the ones for the states from the states to save on postage.

MMM


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

That sounds like good bidness!..


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

I just got an e-mail from Scott yesterday. I believe the postcards are going to be shipped soon. He has also spoken with Philip Kim and worked out an agreement to use the Famous Monsters name and logo.

Scott gave me this "official" image of buzzconroy's Sinbad:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I love looking at Buzz's work!
And I'll be looking for my Monarch postcard. Sometimes things get mixed up with the junk mail and fliers in my mailbox, and accidentally get tossed. ("Oh, you sent me a bill? Guess I missed it. Catch you next month, dude.")

And a nicely done to Scott and all at Monarch!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well I am still working on my Nosferatu and need to pull out the membership form and send it in. I saw Monarch at Wonderfest and the new products look great once they get them out. I am certain to buy a Sinbad, have the Ghost on order from ages ago, and hopefully the Fly. Which makes me wonder, it appears that Sinbad will hit the streets before the Ghost? There were other interesting things and I will probably pick up most. But has anyone heard the latest on how things are going as to actually getting these into the market place? I know the guys are busy and this is a secondary job, but a brief update occasionally would be nice. I've got so many models to build it hardly matters but I am like one of those kids looking in the toy store window before Xmas. Really hard to wait.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

well at least Monsters in Motion is advertizing the Sinbad kit.This is a good sighn,right.:hat:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

To be perfectly blunt, I wouldn't trust Monsters in Motion any farther than I could spit a rat...:drunk:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Like mentioned before ,Monarch basicly a one man operation, its like a hobby , not a full time job, Scott had problems with alot of engineering issues from China, he had lots of obstackles to hurdle over, very stressful.
You wont be disapointed with Sinbad, the detail is awesome, the fit was good also, I enjoyed doing thid kit, especially the base.

Randy


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Patience is a virtue that carries a lot of "Wait"........I'm a clubhouse member in Virginia,but have not recieved my postcard yet. I'm pretty sure I have enough models to work on till Monarch gets their act together.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Scotts a perfectionist. If i remember right, it was a couple of years from the time he announced he was starting a company to the time Nosferatu came out. Nosferatu is one of my favorite styrene kits of all time. I'm sure the next releases will be well worth waiting for. I'd rather have a kit done right than rushed just to "get it out there"


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Great to see Monarch tying up with FM. Hopefully it will get Monarch extra publicity.


----------



## Aurorafan (Jun 16, 2001)

The model looks great and is a worthy subject, but I must say I am eagerly waiting for Gorgo. I built Nossy, which was a wonderful product. Scott must surely be an FM fan, since the real cover of issue # 117 was an illustration of sinbad fighting the skeletons. The "issue contents" are also copied from #117.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Is there any official word if Scott has the kits ready for sale?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well I suppose this could be considered encouraging news...
http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Sinbad-from-Monarch-Models--PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_1050.html
One step closer:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------

